# walang wifi sa haus eh



## davem0

Can anyone please translate this phrase for me please?

happy birthday in advance na,walang wifi sa haus eh,kaya take advantage nna dito office heheheh happy birthday!!!!

I think I get the gist of it except the walang wifi sa haus eh part.  Can anyone please translate that for me?

Thanks


----------



## niernier

We spell house as haus or hauz. It's the trend when writing text messages.

As for _Wifi, _as you already knew, it is some wireless network that people use to connect to the internet.


"Walang wifi sa haus eh" literally means
"No wifi (internet connection) at home" or "We don't have wifi at home"


"kaya take advantage na dito office" does not sound good. The speaker have just missed some words, however it is still understandable.


"kaya take advantage na dito office" in English is
"that's why (I am) taking advantage here in office"


If I am to fix it, "kaya nagte-take advantage na ako dito sa office"


From that, I guess the speaker sent you the message from his/her office because at the office there is internet connection. And because there is internet connection, he/she took advantage of it to send you that message.


Thank you for reading. And let me greet you if it's okay with a happy birthday! Maligayang kaarawan!


----------



## davem0

niernier,

Thank you so much! I appreciate the translation, so quick too!!


----------

